# I'll take 3 Spindrifts, Please!



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Check this out. Probably old news, but the possibilities are *endless*.......(Scan the Seattle museum one, Baby!)


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

You know what?, I'm dead serious. I wonder if you have to obtain copyrights and whatnot?


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

I've seen several examples of 3D printing online, but THAT is the most impressive one I've seen yet. 

I want one...


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

thats Incredible !....Moebius should have one of these for R&D !

....hmmm the things I could replicate with that !


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm going to Seattle at the end of July. I plan on taking many Spindrift photos to post here.....


----------



## Rotwang (May 25, 2011)

Accuracy to +/- 40 Microns?
40 Microns = 0.0015748031496062992 Inches
Not bad at all....


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

The new printer at PCS is about 0.0006" or so I've been told!

Edit: Rewatching that they say the scanner has a 40 micron resolution. The maximum resolution of the printing is not mentioned.

Edit #2: Moebius does use this technology for prototyping.


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Finally! A way to replicate a mate, that won't talk back and complain! YAY!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

That Blows me away :thumbsup:
How soon will this be able to replicate living matter 
Mcdee


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Scorpitat said:


> Finally! A way to replicate a mate, that won't talk back and complain! YAY!


I'm trying to keep my mind out of the gutter. Just goes to show you where our craving little minds always goes. :tongue:

Seriously, Id love to speak to the Seattle museum administrator and see what would be involved with rights and permission to get that paid for to be moved to the printer facility and run a few copies. I bet there are folks on this forum that would donate in for such a lofty cause. I'd be willing to give $100.00 or more, if I could get a paint-able exterior. I've said before, I'd give Moebius $200.00 for a properly scaled styrene Spindrift, like the J2!!

*Now! Who's with me?*


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

> Just goes to show you where our craving little minds always goes


Didn't mean yours, Scorpitat! I should have said *MY* craving little mind!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

kdaracal said:


> Check this out. Probably old news, but the possibilities are *endless*..


I should have note earlier that yes, this is very old news. A large portion of the GK kits and accessories you are now buying are made by this process (less the scanning in most cases). Since it's still relatively expensive, the printed parts are put in rubber and cast just like any other resin kit.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Paulbo said:


> I should have note earlier that yes, this is very old news. A large portion of the GK kits and accessories you are now buying are made by this process (less the scanning in most cases). Since it's still relatively expensive, the printed parts are put in rubber and cast just like any other resin kit.


Thanks for the info, boss! But now I'm sad. Oh, well. Give it a few years. Tech usually goes down.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

kdaracal said:


> ... Tech usually goes down.


It already has ... used to be that one of these machines (quite primative by today's standards) would go for a couple of hundred $K and now a high quality machine can be had for $10K...

Or $1,300 for a kit machine - limited size and (I assume) resolution of the printing even though the "theoretical" positioning is quite small. http://store.makerbot.com/makerbot-thing-o-matic.html 

If I had $1.3k lying around I'd snap one up in a minute.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Paulbo said:


> It already has ... used to be that one of these machines (quite primative by today's standards) would go for a couple of hundred and now a high quality machine can be had for $10K...
> 
> Or $1,300 for a kit machine - limited size and (I assume) resolution of the printing even though the "theoretical" positioning is quite small. http://store.makerbot.com/makerbot-thing-o-matic.html
> 
> If I had $1.3k lying around I'd snap one up in a minute.


Well, my idea was to see if we could pay to have the Spindrift shipped to the printer site, with appropriate permission, and have a few done for us. Pay for the printing price and such. And pay to have it shipped back to the museum. Still too far out of an idea, I guess. *But not to buy a whole printer! 
*


----------



## Mark Dorais (May 25, 2006)

kdaracal said:


> I'm going to Seattle at the end of July. I plan on taking many Spindrift photos to post here.....


 If only they could scan the original hero Spindrift in the museum.....we could get an exact replica...perhaps smaller of the original "printed" off with this machine....FINALLY an, accurate to the fiming miniature, Spindrift! Enjoy your trip to the museum it's wonderful.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Be prepared,..The museum does NOT allow Flash Photography anywhere in the museum. If you get caught they'll toss you out. You have only one angle on the Spindrift, not very close up, and very low light , that's what you have to work with...


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Ductapeforever said:


> Be prepared,..The museum does NOT allow Flash Photography anywhere in the museum. If you get caught they'll toss you out. You have only one angle on the Spindrift, not very close up, and very low light , that's what you have to work with...


Story of my life. But thanks for the heads-up. I'll take my wife's super nice camera. Good in low light and extra good zoomer.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Mark Dorais said:


> If only they could scan the original hero Spindrift in the museum.....we could get an exact replica...perhaps smaller of the original "printed" off with this machine....FINALLY an, accurate to the fiming miniature, Spindrift! Enjoy your trip to the museum it's wonderful.


Wouldn't that be a dream come true? Pie in the sky fantasy, I'm afraid. Oh, well.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

After watching the video I have one question. How can it replicate a piece with moving parts (like the adjustable wrench) without taking it apart and replicating the parts seperately? I woul think scanning the piece as a whole would not pick up the intricate threads which would be hidden from the scanner. I agree it's amazing technology but the skeptic in me just had to ask.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

They didn't show all the work it takes to clean up the scan to change it from a point cloud to a solid model and create the internal threads. Unfortunately it's not as point-and-click as the video would have you believe.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Also it obviously can't make a part any bigger than the powder hopper - looked like about a foot square.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

dreadnaught726 said:


> After watching the video I have one question. How can it replicate a piece with moving parts (like the adjustable wrench) without taking it apart and replicating the parts seperately? I woul think scanning the piece as a whole would not pick up the intricate threads which would be hidden from the scanner. I agree it's amazing technology but the skeptic in me just had to ask.


There is a suspension medium that is used anywhere a gap is needed that is disolved after the part is made. The printer I've been looking into uses a water soluble material. Just soak it for about an hour and the internal parts will move freely. As for the thumb wheel
or any other part that is obscured, the missing detail would need to be added in the 3D modeling tool like AutoCAD. The video is for marketing and alot of the work needed to make a complex object has been left out......


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Call me when they can make the object appear out of thin air ala TNG.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

dreadnaught726 said:


> Call me when they can make the object appear out of thin air ala TNG.


With the pace of technology's advancement I believe that building materials from molecular manipulation at the atomic level could happen in the next 100 years. There goes OPEC and the Federal Reserve.....


----------



## Rotwang (May 25, 2011)

When they combine the scanner with a x-ray or MRI, then a lot of the extra manipulation won't be necessary.


----------



## Mark Dorais (May 25, 2006)

Ductapeforever said:


> Be prepared,..The museum does NOT allow Flash Photography anywhere in the museum. If you get caught they'll toss you out. You have only one angle on the Spindrift, not very close up, and very low light , that's what you have to work with...


 It was that way about 3 years ago when I visited but I've been told that photography...not flash...is now allowed. You should give them a call. All the best.LocalU.S./WorldBusinessSportsA&ELifeComicsPhotosBlogsForumsTraffic ShoppingReal Estate Index Weather Transportation Politics Joel Connelly Neighborhoods Around the Sound Environment Obituaries Opinion David Horsey Forums 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



« Back to Article 


Local museums rethink no-photos policy
By MONICA GUZMAN, SEATTLEPI.COM STAFF
Updated 10:00 p.m., Tuesday, September 15, 2009 


A puppet of Jedi master Yoda from the "Star Wars" films is seen at the Science Fiction Museum in this 2004 file photo. Photo: Paul Joseph Brown/Seattle Post-Intelligencer / SL 
A puppet of Jedi master Yoda from the "Star Wars" films is seen at...


Comments (0) 0

Share

Larger | Smaller 
Printable Version 
Email This 
Georgia (default)

Verdana

Times New Roman

Arial
Font 
Page 1 of 1
Sad you couldn't get a shot with the original Death Star on your last visit to the Experience Music Project and Science Fiction Museum?

Starting Sept. 26, you'll be able to strike a pose with the relic of a galaxy far, far away -- not to mention Jimi Hendrix's Woodstock Stratocaster, Captain Kirk's Enterprise chair and every other object in the museum's permanent collection. 

EMP/SFM is about to change its photo policy. And if you ask staff, it's about time. 

"Everyone in the museum is just thrilled this is the new policy," said spokeswoman Maggie Skinner. "(The old policy) was kind of outdated."

Like many museums, EMP/SFM has had a strict no-photograph rule since the Experience Music Project opened in 2000. But as more people take pictures from cell phones and small digital cameras and share them online, that rule has become almost impossible to enforce. 

Not to mention a little foolish.



Read more: http://www.seattlepi.com/local/arti...ink-no-photos-policy-892204.php#ixzz1SHwXphrJ


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

kdaracal wrote:


> I'm going to Seattle at the end of July. I plan on taking many Spindrift photos to post here.....


Not to steal this thread... but I will also be checking out the museum at the end of July. I'm leaving on the 26th.

Looking forward to it.


----------



## roroapollo2 (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm with you! Count me in!!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Cool museum, but the "regular" stuff is on loan in Asia. I still saw cool stuff, but no Spindrift!


----------



## Rotwang (May 25, 2011)

I definitely would like to check it out in the near future.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Ductapeforever said:


> Be prepared,..The museum does NOT allow Flash Photography anywhere in the museum. If you get caught they'll toss you out. You have only one angle on the Spindrift, not very close up, and very low light , that's what you have to work with...


I was able to use a flash in certain areas. Lighting was dim EVERYWHERE!


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

FYI, just got back from Seattle and checked out the museum.... they only had the BSG display... the rest of the props were gone... I was told (by two people working there) have been put back in storage with no expected time for them to be brought back out. 

It's more of a pop culture musuem now.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

starmanmm said:


> FYI, just got back from Seattle and checked out the museum.... they only had the BSG display... the rest of the props were gone... I was told (by two people working there) have been put back in storage with no expected time for them to be brought back out.
> 
> It's more of a pop culture musuem now.


The guy (kid) working the BSG section told me the same thing, so I went to the front desk to request a private storage viewing and asked to see the curator (for a donation to the museum-*wink* wink*) and they said the "regular" stuff, including the Spindrift is currently being shown in Asia. So really who knows? 

I figured I wouldn't mind paying $25 or $50 to get some up close, awesome pics! 

I was serious when I said I wanted to see the Spindrift! HA! :wave:


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

We also paid to be members... and all we got were a special sticker and a booklet.

We had spoken with two people at the main desk.... and they both did not say anything about the props being in Asia.... only that they were retired.


----------



## ccbor (May 27, 2003)

mcdougall said:


> That Blows me away :thumbsup:
> How soon will this be able to replicate living matter
> Mcdee


I saw this sometime ago and here is a link.

http://www.ted.com/talks/anthony_atala_printing_a_human_kidney.html

Bor


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

starmanmm said:


> We also paid to be members... and all we got were a special sticker and a booklet.
> 
> We had spoken with two people at the main desk.... and they both did not say anything about the props being in Asia.... only that they were retired.


Man. That makes me want to say a cuss word. I don't mind the cold hard facts, but having three totally different stories? Now the stinkin' Spindrift will get lost, or some such nonsense! 

Do they own the thing? or is it on loan? I'm going to make the BIGGEST stink over it!


----------



## AdamWorth (Nov 29, 2011)

Usually museums don't let use the flash cause it deteriorates the models. But no photos at all!??that's a weak and greedy marketing invention.
Have a great day
______
Adam
Polyethylene Sheet
PVC Panels


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

starmanmm said:


> We had spoken with two people at the main desk.... and they both did not say anything about the props being in Asia.... only that they were retired.


Retired eh? Isn't that what Deckard did to replicants in BR?


----------



## Arca84 (Dec 23, 2009)

I doubt his royal highness paul allen would ever go for that, but it would be nice, sad after all the people who asked Frank to make a large one, basically refused, but I grateful for what they ( his company ) has done..so far


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Arca84 said:


> I doubt his royal highness paul allen would ever go for that, but it would be nice, sad after all the people who asked Frank to make a large one, basically refused, but I grateful for what they ( his company ) has done..so far


Never say never.........

:thumbsup:


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

kdaracal said:


> I'm trying to keep my mind out of the gutter. Just goes to show you where our craving little minds always goes. :tongue:
> 
> Seriously, Id love to speak to the Seattle museum administrator and see what would be involved with rights and permission to get that paid for to be moved to the printer facility and run a few copies. I bet there are folks on this forum that would donate in for such a lofty cause. I'd be willing to give $100.00 or more, if I could get a paint-able exterior. I've said before, I'd give Moebius $200.00 for a properly scaled styrene Spindrift, like the J2!!
> 
> *Now! Who's with me?*


To be frank Round 2 is asking $150.00 or more for the 1701 and people
like me are going to pay for it because It's the best version of the 1701
out there and RC2 understands that. When Moebius made the movie Seaview
I was really surprised they did it since the sales for the J2 were not up to expectations 
which really is a matter of marketing and not the kit itself because of you look at the darn 
thing it's the BEST J2 out there period. 

Hey I like my Polar light's version but if you put both of them together side by side not counting size it's just a better kit. 
Maybe some folks out there did not see it quite that way and said hey I am not buying another J2., which is 
crazy cause your missing out. Look at the nice marketing work aftermarket companies are doing for the modeling industry,
just check out the Aquafoil decals and paint and build-up for the Moebius FS-1, Now I have to buy another one. 
That should be posted on Moebius Models website. 

Good Advertisement yes!!!

So when it come to a LOG Spindrift in a larger scale, would I pay $200.00
for the Moebius touch on that subject.....HELL YAAAAAH! so maybe the 
question should be would you pay for a kit with that price tag, take poll 
and ask modelers would they do it. 


Put the baby to rest. 

Now on another note between the BGS kits and the other stuff they are 
doing Moebius is really is the best in the spot right now so I am just happy 
they are doing what they are doing.

fortress


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

fortress said:


> To be frank Round 2 is asking $150.00 or more for the 1701 and people
> like me are going to pay for it because It's the best version of the 1701
> out there and RC2 understands that. When Moebius made the movie Seaview
> I was really surprised they did it since the sales for the J2 were not up to expectations
> ...


The Seaview kits crossed modeling lines and were bought up by R/C Submarine modelers as well as sci-fi modelers. The Jupiter 2 did not have that luxury. I would imagine the Spindrift would have the same return on the investment that the Jupiter 2 did. Moebius is in the business to make money and they do far more research into the potential sales of a product beyond what a handful of post here wanting one indicates. If they felt it would make money, they would put THEIR money into it to get it to market. They have been very successful up until now, I trust their judgement on sales predictions! :thumbsup:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

> _just check out the Aquafoil decals and paint and build-up for the Moebius FS-1, Now I have to buy another one.
> That should be posted on Moebius Models website. _


That was my build, baby! That made my day! Thanks! whoo hoo!










Henry Prentiss at TSDS did the wonderful ocean addition to my photo I submitted to him. He is a great guy. One day, I called him about the idea of Aqua Foil decals, and before we were done with the phone call, he had most of them made up for me. He liked them so much, he made them a regular product in his online catalog! And he used my photo (enhanced by him) to advertise it! 

http://www.tsdsinc.com/index_files/FS132.htm

You can't beat the quality and all the extras for $14.29!


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

Thanks for the posting Kdaracal you and H.P. at TSDS did a fantastic
job with that subject I plan to do a version of the Aquafoil myself,
Would be nice if someone produced an aftermarket interior set that 
matches the Aquafoil from the movie.

By the looks of it dose not seem to be a whole lot of changes from the
Flying Sub VTTBS version I would imagine someone like Crows Nest 
would do a nice figures and Interior parts set.

Just at thought.

This really should be posted on Moebius Models Facebook page also
I would gather that would get a few folks like myself interested in 
Buying another FS-1 kit. I wonder if Mobeius still read posts here.

fortress


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Man that's a beautiful Flying Sub kdaracal. So clean!


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

RSN said:


> The Seaview kits crossed modeling lines and were bought up by R/C Submarine modelers as well as sci-fi modelers. The Jupiter 2 did not have that luxury. I would imagine the Spindrift would have the same return on the investment that the Jupiter 2 did. Moebius is in the business to make money and they do far more research into the potential sales of a product beyond what a handful of post here wanting one indicates. If they felt it would make money, they would put THEIR money into it to get it to market. They have been very successful up until now, I trust their judgement on sales predictions! :thumbsup:


Perhaps the Spindrift could also cross the R/C market as well.
http://jdwaggoner.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/spindriftimage1.jpg?w=450

I always wondered how the darn thing made safe landings at airports.

fortress


----------

